# How long to let Boiled Linseed Oil to dry?



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

How long should I wait for Boiled Linseed Oil to dry before applying shellac?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Quickstep said:


> How long should I wait for Boiled Linseed Oil to dry before applying shellac?


A day.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## robertd (Jan 28, 2010)

I wait a minimum of three days sometimes a week or more. If I can feel the oil on my finger tips it is not ready.

Bob D


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I saw a thread recently where they kicked this around quite a bit: http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?184891-Boiled-Linseed-Oil

Bill


----------

